# Express Entry



## sahil_rawal (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,
Please can anyone help me with the Express Entry journey. I have a CRS score of 390 that comprises of my 4.5 years of experience in the NOC 2173. Also, all the documents including language test results and ECA are in place but no hope of the CRS dipping down to 390.

Can someone help me on this ?

Thanks


----------



## kchaitu4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Can you please tell me how did you get 390 CSR score? I want to know how many points you have earned in each of the categories


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kchaitu4 said:


> Can you please tell me how did you get 390 CSR score? I want to know how many points you have earned in each of the categories


Google is your friend...


----------



## sahil_rawal (Sep 28, 2015)

1. Age - 110
2. Level of Education (B.E)- 120
3.First Official Language Proficiency -	122
4 .Skill Transferability - Education -	13
5. Foreign Work Experience -	25

>snip<


----------

